# Quadro mortise and tenon joint



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

I just upload video of quadro mortise snd tenon.sorry my table is bit shaky so next time i will make table from pantorouter 
check this video http://youtu.be/Bv7k9nQvaY8


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Woun't let me wach the Video.


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

That is odd as I just watched the video this morning.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

This is what it said; This video is private.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

woodie26 said:


> This is what it said; This video is private.


I get the same thing!


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

singh kuldeep, Took it off temporary to redo it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It did work,it's a great video,it's a 2 x 6 and a 2 x 2 with 4 mortise and tenons..

here's one of his with just 2 m/t's but it's almost the same
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIcUZayBSAs
==


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

*sorry for incovinience*

i have fixed and uploaded again please check here Quadro mortise and tenon joint - YouTube


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Video worked fine for me. That is so simple when you watch it, but coming up with the idea in the first place, is genius. You put a lot of work into that, and it really came out great. Fantastic work.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

JOAT said:


> Video worked fine for me. That is so simple when you watch it, but coming up with the idea in the first place, is genius. You put a lot of work into that, and it really came out great. Fantastic work.



Thanx for appreciating.i m still trying my best to squeeze more from hybrid pantorouter.hopefully next week i will come with new idea.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

the video worked OK for me samurai, a pantarouter type mortiser is on my list of things to build so I was happy to see yours working. NGM


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

*edge banding trimming*



neville9999 said:


> the video worked OK for me samurai, a pantarouter type mortiser is on my list of things to build so I was happy to see yours working. NGM


Thanx neville9999!! glad you like it.
check out this new video of same machine with different task
edge banding flush trimming by hybrid pantorouter - YouTube


----------

